# The Real Cost of Corona



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Warning Graphic Content

This is a very contentious subject, but one that must be in the fulness of time addressed and recognised for what it is, we are now seeing and feeling the true aftershock of what is coming to a place near us all in some shape or form, eventually.

In the following video is one of many thousands of normally unseen cases that could and should have been dealt with, regardless of how many people are getting the sniffles, or as the doctors call them the, Moans, Groans and Stones.

Life is worth living no matter what the reasons, we either live or die anyway, the time has come to face reality if we are to survive the bairns and fools now in charge of the assylum.






Your thoughts on the subject.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

The Apprentice said:


> Your thoughts please.


I luv fish and chips! *..... Hey I can't control what races through me head...*


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> I luv fish and chips! *..... Hey I can't control what races through me head...*


The term, teach a man to fish comes to mind.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Dude... do you have to reply with a video every single time? It's like waving a sledgehammer around when all you need is a fly swatter. 

It's okay though.. I've been accused of the same now and then. It's what makers and extra creative people sometimes do... their thoughts have multiple channels. Just know you'll slow down your own threads this way.

As for the topic you want... my serious thought is very simple... *it's going to get worse before it gets better.*

There is no point in discussing it because there isn't much we can do about it anyways. That's my thought.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Let the experts have their say.









Vancouver-area radio loses popular host Kid Carson after speaking truth about Freedom Convoy


►http://www.ConvoyReports.com | For more coverage of the Freedom Convoy Drea Humphrey speaks to Kid Carson, a popular Vancouver-area radio host who lost his show after he dared to speak truth about th




rumble.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> Dude... do you have to reply with a video every single time? It's like waving a sledgehammer around when all you need is a fly swatter.
> 
> It's okay though.. I've been accused of the same now and then. It's what makers and extra creative people sometimes do... their thoughts have multiple channels. Just know you'll slow down your own threads this way.
> 
> ...


Never mind what you think about me as an individual, concentrate on the subject in hand, then maybe, just maybe you will be able to look over the next hill.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

The Apprentice said:


> maybe you will be able to look over the next hill.


Not only have been over that hill, I've been over the horizon, chased some tail, did some shopping and came back in one piece.



The Apprentice said:


> concentrate on the subject in hand


Ooooky....

Regarding your video... it's almost a duplicate of an American case that was reported recently. Guy (a soldier... otherwise healthy fellow) had a gallstone stuck near his pancreas and it was backing up digestive juices and destroying his organs. His problem could be solved in 15-45 minutes of simple surgery. But it wasn't because the hospitals were too busy dealing with Covid. So he died.

What are my thoughts on that? Nothing except that it was a needless death.

Here is another, more troubling, thought:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470915146096603138
There was a person right here a few weeks ago advocating Ivermectin. Well this is what happens when you take that drug, DUH.









Man whose wife won legal ruling dies one week after receiving ivermectin


A 52-year-old Pennsylvania man named Keith Smith — whose wife, Darla, had gone to court to have his COVID-19 infection treated with ivermectin — died on Sunday evening after his first dose of …




thehill.com





Misinformation about ivermectin's ability to treat coronavirus infections has circulated widely online in recent months. However, the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has stated that "ivermectin has not been authorized or approved for use in preventing or treating COVID-19 in humans or animals."

The FDA also stated that "ivermectin is approved for human *use to treat infections caused by some parasitic worms and head lice* and skin conditions like rosacea."

He did die free of worms and head-lice, so there is that at least. 

My point is, some of us are contributing to the clutter of useless and fake info. I don't want to be that guy. So discuss this and enjoy, I am outta this thread.

But I do invite you to comment on my "Google is going to force you to take a jab" thread.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Has the thread ended already, seems we are devoid of constructive critisism, so lets end it with a catchy song then.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

The marvel of the talking movie.









The Myth of "Safe and Effective" - Dr. Sam Bailey


Dr. Sam's channel - https://odysee.com/@drsambailey Support for Dr. Sam: https://www.subscribestar.com/DrSamBailey https://www.buymeacoffee.com/drsambailey References: Institutional Corruption o...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Think Operation Paperclip and where the clever scientists went to, to carry on their heinous ways, not a conspiracy, but a bag of vipers in a new country.

Anyone for more popcorn.









Covid-19: Dr Sam FAQs 2


Has the CDC admitted there is a problem with the PCR? What is everyone dying from? What is the Delta variant? What about Covid antibodies? Please support my channel ▶https://www.subscribestar.com/Dr...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Forward>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

The majority speaks, spread the news,









COVIDLAND: The Lockdown


Oct 8, 2021 COVIDLAND Infowars Original Series The latest release from Infowars is finally here! ‘COVIDLAND’ is a riveting and fast-paced movie made by award-winning filmmaker Paul Wittenberger and ...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Another interesting conspiracy to look at, the Spanish flu took hold but most global governments knew what was afoot and tried their very best not to spread the news, why was this?
Today we have a so called pandemic yet today we have a complete reversal and they want to tell the world more than ever.






How many waves have we had so far, and how many deaths due to the disease and how many to the treatment, are there any similarities to today??

Two years on and the latest strain is much weaker, and the economy is about to recover, lets wait and see.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

And the beat goes onwards.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

🟡🔟🟡The Truth about Why Sam Bailey Is Wrong (Dr. Sam Bailey)


🟡🔟🟡The Truth about Why Sam Bailey Is Wrong (Dr. Sam Bailey) Click Like, Subscribe/Follow, Share, Leave Comment and check out other videos on my channel. The Truth Above All: https://odysee.com/$/invi...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

madmax96 said:


> View attachment 358977











The Truth about Science vs Dogma (Dr. Sam Bailey)


The Truth about Science vs Dogma (Dr. Sam Bailey) Click Like, Subscribe/Follow, Share, Leave Comment and check out other videos on my channel. The Truth Above All: https://odysee.com/$/invite/@janusz...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Richie Allen Radio Show Latest on France and covid rules.









The Richie Allen Show Thursday December 23rd 2021


It's the final Richie Allen Show of 2021.I took calls from listeners all around the world. As usual, the calls were insightful and entertaining. Don't miss this show. While this is the last RA Show of the year, don't forget that I will be on-air Christmas morning at 10am UK Time with Christmas...




www.podomatic.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Walensky's Stunning Admission: 75% of Covid Deaths Had At Least 4 Comorbidities!


View Walensky's Stunning Admission: 75% of Covid Deaths Had At Least 4 Comorbidities! on Odysee




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

CDC's Director Walensky Stunning Admission: 75% of Covid Deaths Had At Least 4 Comorbidities! - Ron Paul Liberty Report


Ron Paul Liberty Report - https://odysee.com/@RonPaul:d/walensky-stunning-admission Well, there You have , something that was know in 1st half of 2020 already, is now being talked openly about. It i...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Featuring Katie Joe, here we go again.









UK Column News - 10th January 2022


Brian Gerrish, Mike Robinson, David Scott and Katy-Jo Murfin with today's UK Column News.




rumble.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

We Are Winning The War!


Dr Vernon Coleman's latest news and articles can seen on www.vernoncoleman.org every weekday as usual. Please note: this is a special Wednesday Review for the 22nd December 2021. In his 300th video (many o




brandnewtube.com


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

tool said:


>


The many new expert/s coming out of the aether are telling us that there is nothing really new under the sun, what has changed is how the programming has been done, IE, using the electronic route, or as I call it the Electronic Baton, a constant technological coersion at the touch of screen in everyone's hands.

First thing the elite institutions did, was to normalise the global population and all using the same hymn sheet, they did this by posters in every doctors surgery, pharmacy and poster pettion, right there on the walls in plain sight, then by televising the same message and getting people to fear illness itself, IE, flu and colds, etc and to get those inflicted to go and get their annual and or yearly flu jabs.

Then comes the unseen enemy as in a virus, or as we now see, a sellection of new viruses, the exact same MO as the archetype as ALL monothesitic religions with their off world wonderous tales from their crypt and or cult institutions in which we have been progammed to believe.

In Huxleys Brave New World it is the needle that he said would eventually control the population in every climb, and what do we see happening, this exact same MO being dished out /procrastinated to the entire globe as we speak, these aetheral wolves in sheeps clothing have always thought this way, once their aggrandizations and available techniques are in the trim.

Basically every cult like entity uses the same group think and mass psychosis to get the collective thinking towards their chosen narrative, and once smitten by its message are nigh on impossible to forget and prevents them from look over the next biblical and or biblia pauperum type of hill.

The way to block this programming is to limit ones exposure to social media and on tap propaganda, in written or electronic versions, also to regroup and re-skill from a grass route perspective, because once a nations hand to eye coordination and creativity are working properly for the host they are nigh on impossible to control, using their tried and tested narrtives of fear and the unknown.

Those who are old enough to remember what it was like during the boom and bust era, the same era's where our wherewithall was being re-distributed using the stealth tactics of free trade, they will then realize that our wherewithall has been removed from us/farmed out leaving us highly vulnerable, the same creativeness and the security that came with it that held stay, when our hands were busy fending for ourselves.

This is no longer a furture that we fear, but a past we are already living, the living gods of commerce are beginning to lose control of our true wealth, called labour, so they need to enslave everyone instead, because we truly are what we create and we will always live or die by the things we make in house, home is where our hearts no longer live, it is about time we began re-skiling together for a common need, not for making a killing and next day delivery for that good feel factor.

The third wave is humanity beginning to fend for itself again, not by a cancerous state on steroids, who are now encouraging us to steal the entire global resources for the few.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

UK Column News - 12th January 2021


Mike Robinson, Patrick Henningsen, Alex Thomson and Iain Davis with today's UK Column News.




rumble.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

tool said:


>


Great interview, one way of expalining how the host explains how all Totalitarian States going crazy is, a fox in a chicken coop, once the hens begin displaying fear and or making a noise in protest the fox will kill all of them but only take one of them to eat.

Same scenario is seen as the fox is cornered and trapped by the farmer, its turns its eyes back to white and then comes out in full attack mode.

The question I might ask is, is this a natural state of mind or it is procured by stealth by those who know how to manipulate and insert the little mind killer, I opt for the latter.

Find those who are adapt at deception and you have your human wolves in sheeps clothing, and can begin to eradicate their rotten mind set from within society.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Listen to what she says, she's a very smart lady.
Catherine Austin Fitts - Planet Lockdown, The 2nd Full Interview (Video) » Sons of Liberty Media


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

tool said:


> Listen to what she says, she's a very smart lady.
> Catherine Austin Fitts - Planet Lockdown, The 2nd Full Interview (Video) » Sons of Liberty Media


I have watched a few of her lectures and one things sticks out like a sore thumb to me where money is concerned.
She knows exactly how the cycles work, as does a friend of ours who used to work for City Bank in the bonds dept, who explained in detail how these cycles work, himself worried for his family who are all academic and skilless.
She hands out the ex, post facto justifications of the system in decline but never really gives any ideas of how to prevent them from happening again, other than investing in gold etc, gold which will soon be collected using new laws as it was last century and the centuries before that.
As a practical person with some inside knowledge, I can see and have heard their own worrying weaknesses, which only allow them making a living from the hive integrity as long as this highly regulated paradigm becomes mute itself, as this nest egg declines they then come out of the woodwork as the end of the cycle and their ways of making a living from the population begin to decrease.
All leading experts are the same, they are mostly devoid of real life skills, to the extent that when we fail they fall the quickest once their own savings are depleted.
If you hanker back to the great reset in the 30's, hundreds of hers and others reasoning failed in quick time, litterally hundreds of small bussinesses and banks vanished never to return.
This time it will be much tougher as the remaining alternatives are fewer and far between, only those with real savings ie commodities and raw materials and or skills will be able to function outside the state body and madness that always follows.
In the end even those with the money will become the most wanted by a pack of hungry wolves waiting for them to weaken, then all that will be left is those who can use the tried and tested resolve using real life skills, this is always how it happens.

All I can say as a student of life and those who might listen is to tell them to reskill today for their tomorrows, get ready to fly basically, engine number one is coming down the track and it has no brakes.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Yup. May you live in interesting times, eh? Here we are. Buckle up, it will get bumpy.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

It's a kind of magic and we are living by numbers, true nature does the exact opposite.






A few clues to follow, numbers and words.











Things could be very much different.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

https://sp.rmbl.ws/s8/2/9/d/0/4/9d04c.caa.mp4


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

tool said:


> https://sp.rmbl.ws/s8/2/9/d/0/4/9d04c.caa.mp4


Thanks for reposting after the tube deleted it, they really don't want folks hearing this message do they.

All those pushing the narrative are going to be out of a job if and when folks see the writing on the electronic wall.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

No, they don't. This is information warfare. But, there's an army of digital soldiers fighting for freedom and humanity. This war is far from over, and it's not lost. We will win, whatever it takes.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

https://media.gab.com/system/media_attachments/files/096/112/114/original/20923e1db03d075b.mp4


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

tool said:


> https://media.gab.com/system/media_attachments/files/096/112/114/original/20923e1db03d075b.mp4


Joseph Goebbels would be astonished at how gullible folks can be today, infact they rely on them being so brain dead by MSM, it is often hard for them to be caught knapping.

As the global population increases it will be difficualt for them to thin out the herd.


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Relationship Between Covid-19 Vaccination and All Cause Mortality | Hatchard Report


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

We now enter the mask free zone overall, and bussiness that are left may begin doing what they did best before the whole debacle began.
But it won't stop them pushing ahead the already established vaccination program to travel freely and at will.
France has yet to follow suit from Doris's speach today.
The batle still remains and the culprits who squandered 400 billion are yet to be brought to book for their grand theft auto and the many old lives lost before their time, one day, just maybe one day we will count the true costs of covid.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Today a new era is born, with the slow release of freedoms and forms of control easing, in comes the real agenda of pushing the vaccine narrative, they intend to make it easier to push through the testing by removing the safety aspects of such trials.

Thier MO is now blantantly obvious for anyone who has been following the last two years of what was Pavlovian in nature, first they lock you down, them give you freedoms to ease the dogma behind the true agenda, now comes the full on assault of division against anyone who is not vaccinated regardless of wheather they are ill or not.

The true costs are yet to be seen.









UK Column News - 19th January 2022


Brian Gerrish, Mike Robinson, Alex Thomson and Debi Evans with today's UK Column News.




rumble.com









__





Homepage — PANORAMIC


Homepage of the PANORAMIC trial, a UK-wide clinical study sponsored by the University of Oxford and funded by the National Institute for Health and Care Research to find out in which people new antiviral treatments for COVID-19 in the community reduce the need for hospital admission and get...




www.panoramictrial.org


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

The Wake Up Video - Dr.Vernon Coleman


Dr. Vernon Coleman on Odysee - https://odysee.com/@VernonColeman All of the carefully selected videos posted on my channel are NOT monetized. Please support TruthwillsetYouFree channel via TIP...




odysee.com


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

How to break a man's spirit


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

tool said:


> How to break a man's spirit


This is how it's done for sure, very Pavlovia in nature, where you give and take, give and take a little more, one step forward, two steps back, then comes the white noise, opression and constriction, by now the majority have already chosen their childrens futures, and then as society is broken down those within the paradigm gravitate towards the state monster itself and self police's things for the state itself.

I have seen what it was like in East Berlin and Belfast where neighbour began killing neighbour, little to informers know but they are actually killing themselves, by now it is too late to repair the madness and the only way to survive is to leave the farmers behind while you can, often by risking ones own life.

But who is behind all of this and why and where.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Oh they can TRY to break our spirit, they can try.. 😉


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

See the back pedalling in action right here in this interview, if the staff walk away they will loose their positions but not their licences, so to break the camels back and governance, those doctors and or care workers can build a parallel society and help look after others in need, this is what needs to happen in my book.

Here the MSM tried twice to use the shame narrative and single out the only true voice, stall him and shame him, which is never going to work in the long term, but will wake up the millions of sleeping population, why, because those in need of vital treatment today will get even less chance of treatment and eventually begin blaming the government for basically destroying the very institution they have all paid into beforehand.

Remember it takes 5 plus years to train a doctor, not a few months, we can see where and why they want this to happen, those who can still afford medical insurance and or treatment will be ok but the majority will not, the majority voice will soon be heard by them walking away from a system that is unfit for purpose and spend their compulsary money elsewhere.

This madness will win out if enough professionals begin doing what is right and no government can survive such an onslaught.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Live


WATCH LIVE from Brussels, Belgium or Catch the REPLAYPress Conference, Monday 14th November, 10 - 12.30 CET Hands Off Our childrenA call to take action with Children’s Health Defense Europe Speakers include CHD President Mary Holland, Prof. Sucharit Bhakdi MD, Dr. Liz Evans, Catherine Austin...




childrenshealthdefense.eu


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

The Apprentice said:


> This is how it's done for sure, very Pavlovia in nature, where you give and take, give and take a little more, one step forward, two steps back, then comes the white noise, opression and constriction, by now the majority have already chosen their childrens futures, and then as society is broken down those within the paradigm gravitate towards the state monster itself and self police's things for the state itself.
> 
> I have seen what it was like in East Berlin and Belfast where neighbour began killing neighbour, little to informers know but they are actually killing themselves, by now it is too late to repair the madness and the only way to survive is to leave the farmers behind while you can, often by risking ones own life.
> 
> *But who is behind all of this and why and where.*


My thoughts on this would label me a "consiracy theorist". Not that I would care about it, they called me worse, but it would probably kick me off this board, and I like it here. Nice people discussing a nice hobby, that's important in times like these. There's other places to discuss topics like who controls the world. Once you dig rabbit hole after rabbit hole, you can't go back.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

tool said:


> My thoughts on this would label me a "consiracy theorist". Not that I would care about it, they called me worse, but it would probably kick me off this board, and I like it here. Nice people discussing a nice hobby, that's important in times like these. There's other places to discuss topics like who controls the world. Once you dig rabbit hole after rabbit hole, you can't go back.


I also like this place a lot and have made many new friends, frames and catty rifles to keep my mind busy, many forums are frequented by those searching for answers and I see it as my duty to find and share those alternatives, conspiracy or not, something is afoot and needs to be exposed.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Ok. I can push the buttons. To awaken the people is mandatory, I understand that. To give up a safe haven is hard to do. Let me reflect this. I'll find ways to ship around a ban.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Look back at history and what is happening today for the answers.









Odysee


Explore a whole universe of videos on Odysee from regular people just like you!




odysee.com


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Doctors, What Are They Good For? - Dr. Sam Bailey


Sam's channel - https://odysee.com/@drsambailey People keep asking me where they can find a good doctor. 🩺 The real question they need to ask is whether they even need a doctor, because the medical s...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Vaxx Card Checks Will Not Protect You! This has to Stop! - Rob Braxman Tech


Rob's channel - https://odysee.com/@RobBraxmanTech Vaxx card checking is a new development in this surveillance obsessed world. This is not something that should continue. Primarily because, aside fr...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

The data and the results, will out,


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

tool said:


>


I may be a little late, but have you seen this study before.





__





Essai clinique sur la tuberculose à l'Université en Suisse






covid19up.org


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

A message to all my brothers and sisters, our time is now.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

If anyone wants to buy Ivermectin you can get it here, Search results for: 'ivermectin'


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

The Apprentice said:


> If anyone wants to buy Ivermectin you can get it here, Search results for: 'ivermectin'










Anyone considering do your research.
There is lots of info out there just dig through the bull shit.
ukj


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

ukj said:


> View attachment 362047
> 
> Anyone considering do your research.
> There is lots of info out there just dig through the bull shit.
> ukj


The so called wonder drug is only part effective in the early stages of any said disease, where it has treated many different kinds of bodily ailment, from river blindness to a dose of the worms.
The trials of treating the new Sars CV 2 is obviously lacking due to its infancy, and why there is little results post facto, but there are many peer reviewed papers on its use since it was allowed for humans back in the mid eighties.

Here we opted for the natural route and allowed my own immune systems to thwart the recent bogie man and have recovered fully without any drugs or potential after effects.

It is widely known that many kinds of medication lower the gut flora and weakens the immune system by stagnating the function of our Peyer's Patches.





__





Peyer's Patches







www.innerbody.com





Those who have multiple underlying conditions, those who are approaching the end of their lives with several co-morbidities are at higher risk from almost any infection, especiallly bacterial pneumonia, the largest killer of the elderly, know as the old man's disease.

The herd immunity is the final sooth sayer in all of this and has by and large been ignored by MSM and abhoared by big pharma, at the cost to everyone involved.

To date, we do not know of nobody in our family, freinds and neighbours who has died from covid, we have plenty of senior citizens as well, who make up the majority of our immediate population.

The frost is all over, and we need to get back to normal again, but on our terms, the elite know they have lost this corporate battle and are now back peddling by allowing things to return to the previous levels of old governance, never will they allow their system to be closed for good, watch what happens in the next several months as they reverse their policies, not ours.

Canada of late was not meant to happen, this was born from an exausted populous from grass routes perspective which was out of but due to corporate control and has shown the world how things might be.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

ukj said:


> View attachment 362047
> 
> Anyone considering do your research.
> There is lots of info out there just dig through the bull shit.
> ukj


Be careful what yuo call bs. The truth will find it's way, no matter what. The effectiveness of Ivermectin is known since April, 2020, but the informaition got censored hard, scrubbed of the web. But drip by drip the truth comes out, until it's a flood nobody will be able to stop.

Ivermectin Shows Antiviral Effect Against Omicron: Japanese Pharma Firm


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

tool said:


> Be careful what yuo call bs. The truth will find it's way, no matter what. The effectiveness of Ivermectin is known since April, 2020, but the informaition got censored hard, scrubbed of the web. But drip by drip the truth comes out, until it's a flood nobody will be able to stop.
> 
> Ivermectin Shows Antiviral Effect Against Omicron: Japanese Pharma Firm


I never "called" anything bull shit, just said dig for yourself. Imho from talking in person with employees of both Roche and Novartis the use of Ivermectin to treat C-19 is unproven at this point.
ukj


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

ukj said:


> I never "called" anything bull shit, just said dig for yourself. Imho from talking in person with employees of both Roche and Novartis the use of Ivermectin to treat C-19 is unproven at this point.
> ukj


I don't think it is about BS but more about willful ignorance, 

It is seemingly ok to give millions of people a new trail drug, yet we are denied a drug with a proven record in other areas, we all know why by now I think, so what they are now doing is supposedly doing trails for the preventitive medicine called ivermectin.

Neil Oliver live below, facts that are known about and ideas so silly that a child could see the woods for the trees.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

tool said:


> Be careful what yuo call bs. The truth will find it's way, no matter what. The effectiveness of Ivermectin is known since April, 2020, but the informaition got censored hard, scrubbed of the web. But drip by drip the truth comes out, until it's a flood nobody will be able to stop.
> 
> Ivermectin Shows Antiviral Effect Against Omicron: Japanese Pharma Firm


As you mentioned earlier, this battle is far from over, but enough people are now awake to set the ball rolling.

Israel will show us how mans ignorance and untested drugs will end up.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

The Apprentice said:


> I don't think it is about BS but more about willful ignorance,
> 
> It is seemingly ok to give millions of people a new trail drug, yet we are denied a drug with a proven record in other areas, we all know why by now I think, so what they are now doing is supposedly doing trails for the preventitive medicine called ivermectin.
> 
> Neil Oliver live below, facts that are known about and ideas so silly that a child could see the woods for the trees.


Dyslexic or willful ignorance?
Or maybe the "student" should study more and post less?

ukj


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Horowitz: It’s time for a government shutdown fight over COVID measures


They are experimenting on our babies. They are destroying people’s jobs, creating apartheid, and blocking medical treatment for people who don’t receive expired, dangerous shots. They are criminalizing doctors who use treatment that would save many people from COVID. They are criminalizing our...




www.theblaze.com





They are experimenting on our babies. They are destroying people’s jobs, creating apartheid, and blocking medical treatment for people who don’t receive expired, dangerous shots. They are criminalizing doctors who use treatment that would save many people from COVID. They are criminalizing our ability to breathe while traveling. With everything we know now about the crimes committed by our federal government against humanity over the past two years, if Republicans fail to take this fight to the brink, then they don’t deserve to be in the majority.

It’s embarrassing that Canadians are fighting more forcefully for liberty and basic human rights than those in the supposed “land of the free.” With the federal budget deadline looming in two weeks, why not create our own trucker convoy to D.C. with the demand that Republicans block any budget bill that fails to defund all of the vaccine and mask mandates and change FDA/NIH policies regarding treatments, as well as approval of the now defunct and discredited shots on babies and toddlers? We already have a convoy that plans to ride from Ottawa to D.C.; now we need a political party on the inside to take up the cause.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

ukj said:


> Dyslexic or willful ignorance?
> Or maybe the "student" should study more and post less?
> 
> ukj


Those with dyslexia are normally very intelligent people and have more common sense than normal.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Covid Exit Strategy - Reiner Fuellmich @ Jerm Warfare


Jerm's channel - https://odysee.com/@jermwarfare Video optimized to 480p for faster streaming. I am sharing this video as it can be usefulfor educational purposes, but PLEASE NOTE that Reiner Fuellm...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Joel Jammal: 📍 Canberra Update 🏛


Joel Jammal: 📍 Canberra Update 🏛 Ps. Aunty Cindy & Aunty Glenda were the two First Nations representatives that went in to Parliament. I didn’t have their names on hand when filming 🙏🏽 If what I pro...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

__





Pro-Larva a-Virion™ Antiviral Face Mask (Pack of 50) | Numed Healthcare


The Pro-Larva Antiviral Face Mask with a-Virion™ technology is the first anti-COVID-19 face mask proven to kill up to 99.9% of influenza and coronaviruses. Available now from £15.00 ex. VA




www.numed.co.uk


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Antiviral Technology


Our Antiviral Pro-Larva Technology Our Antiviral Face Mask Technology a-virion™ is the proprietary anti pathogenic nanotechnology we incorporate into the antiviral copper layer of every Pro-Larva™…




pro-larva.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Popcorn time,









Odysee


Explore a whole universe of videos on Odysee from regular people just like you!




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

We are now entering the bottom of the biblical mountains, where no stone will be left unturned until every soft underbelly is exposed and every individual will be at their most vulnerable.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

ukj said:


> Dyslexic or willful ignorance?
> Or maybe the "student" should study more and post less?
> 
> ukj


canada peaceful protest by apprentice 01, on Flickr

Some of the images of the truckers in the Canadian wilderness reminds me of the picture below, taken during the Gulf Conflict called the bottleneck at Basra, where thousands of people were carpet bombed into submision upon a lie, what we have today is the same rhetoric and power grabbing elite with the same mentality, the current idiots in charge of the asylum.

external-content.duckduckgo.com by apprentice 01, on Flickr

Exchange cluster bombs for needles and electonic batons that can cut off the life blood of such peaceful protests and or seige.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Convoy To Canberra Update 3 30/01/2022 (not posting all updates)


Source https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itOrM_-NsxM Convoy To Canberra Update 3 30/01/2022 (not posting all updates) If what I provide freely helps you and yours, please consider a donation to help my...




odysee.com


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

The Apprentice said:


>


Interesting, or not?
Second time you quoted my post.
First was at least a valid reply.
This vid you posted has nothing to do 
with what I wrote.
Why did you quote then?
By the way vid was another of yours that a few seconds into knew was another waste of time.
Impossible to know what no lock
down might have added long haul cases.
Science and many others will have their
thoughts, I know firmly where I stand.
I know personally 2 of such cases well before and after and lung x rays that do
not lie being read by a few different doctors.
Note that do not need to post video,
simply first hand info, and you?
I sure hope they recover their lung health.
Next vid........
ukj


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

ukj said:


> Interesting, or not?
> Second time you quoted my post.
> First was at least a valid reply.
> This vid you posted has nothing to do
> ...


I respect your opinion, but the last time I looked it showed 99.97 percent recover from what is no worse than the common flu,of which I am one of them who got over the illness; those who suffer already had or still have other complications on top of their infections, complications that were extant before corona saga began, these are "the facts".
It is unfortunate for those in the latter category, who are no less human than anyone else, empathy I do have for all involved, and those who try shaming anyone with a true voice is as bad as the virus itself in my book.

Remember this is my thread where I reserve the right to reply to anyone who replies to me, the content is relevant and free for all to join in on an open public forum.


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Your "facts" as you mention do not align with my two close friends situations. Both were mid age, healthy
with no (0) health problems.
X rays still show lung damage.
Are these rare cases, maybe but those are my "facts"
I will not bother your thread anymore,
good luck.
ukj


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

ukj said:


> Your "facts" as you mention do not align with my two close friends situations. Both were mid age, healthy
> with no (0) health problems.
> X rays still show lung damage.
> Are these rare cases, maybe but those are my "facts"
> ...


Oh I'm not saying you are wrong quite the opposite, but there is a lot more to how each individual recovers, IE,

Many problems people have had, and what they call Long Covid, were actually due to secondary bacterial infections, these came after catching the wild or herd virus, and why people I know were given treatments using; In some cases double dose antibiotic treatments, IE, after they got over the initial viruses/illness, bacterial pneumonia in several cases, due to their immune systems being weakened, and more so afterwards by taking their anti biotics.

Wearing mask improperly increases bacterial loads by up to 400% several studdies have shown.

No problems here, nice debating with you.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Here one sees the writing on the wall, no longer is it acceptable to peacefully protest to retain what temporary freedoms might be left, in the video below they are laying out their entire strategy, by building castle walls, within city walls, they have created a double edged sword and seige, and plan to starve out any voice we used to have, but it will not stop there, as each cycle and incremental collective policy comes online and into plain sight, so follows the turning of their thumb screws until there is nowhere left to run nor hide.



When they came for the jews many never said anything to stop what was happening, then the communists came into view and the fearful did nothing to stop them either, then they came for everyone else, then there was no one left to speak for any kind of freedom for those who desired it.

Nobody will be free nor safe from what inevitably follows, so get ready to fly folks but before ones wings have been clipped.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

The frost is all over but the game still remains, and in extra time we will stay trying to score a goal that will never come.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Graham Hood Speech - Old Parliament House Canberra February 5th 2022 - Freedom Convoy Protest Canberra


Find out more: https://thefascistnewworldorder.com/ https://thefascistnewworldorder.com/2022/02/05/the-freedom-convoy-never-reaches-its-destination/ https://thefascistnewworldorder.com/2022/02/03/a-ho...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

The time to come together for a common need is now, a new day is born and a new society can prevail.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

HARM: Faith & Assumption - An interview with Dr. Stefan Lanka


Source - https://www.bitchute.com/video/DCx5quguyFLk/ Read a step by step summary in plain English here: https://www.raigbrym.com/faith-assumption/ And the PCR Deception full documentary: https://o...




odysee.com


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

ukj said:


> I never "called" anything bull shit, just said dig for yourself. Imho from talking in person with employees of both Roche and Novartis *the use of Ivermectin to treat C-19 is unproven at this point.*
> ukj


This is simply not true. Kory got scrubbed off the web around Summer or Autumn, 2020. He offered proof over proof over proof, he held senate hearings, nobody listened to him. He got censored in every possible way. This should tell you something, if you're willing to listen... Most people are not.









New Study on Ivermectin 'Should Convince Any Naysayer': Dr. Pierre Kory


A recently published study indicating the anti-parasitic ivermectin worked well as a prophylactic against the virus that causes ...




www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

UK Column News - 11th February 2022


Mike Robinson and Patrick Henningsen with today's UK Column News.




rumble.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Dr. Sam Bailey interview with James Delingpole


The Delingpole channel - https://odysee.com/@JamesDelingpoleChannel Support the Delingpod on locals: https://jamesdelingpole.locals.com/ Dr Sam Bailey is a medical doctor from New Zealand. She has...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

What is VAIDS?









2021 (And 2022) Worse Than 2020 Despite Jab & "Fully Vaxed" In UK's Last Month Over 80% Of Deaths


Welcome to The Daily Wrap Up, dedicated to bringing you the most relevant independent news, as we see it, from the last 24 hours (2/10/22).




www.thelastamericanvagabond.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

UK Column News - 11th February 2022


Mike Robinson and Patrick Henningsen with today's UK Column News.




rumble.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Freedom Convoy - Speech by Canadian Army Major Stephen Chledowski | IrnieracingNews


Speech by Canadian Army Major Stephen Chledowski - Freedom Convoy Inspiration | IrnieracingNews #freedomconvoy #stephenchledowski #canadianarmy #canadaarmy https://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&v...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Myocarditis Cover-up Exposed - Dr. Vernon Coleman


Source - https://brandnewtube.com/watch/myocarditis-cover-up-exposed_1vJ5JTDIUo8hCyl.html Vernon's website - https://vernoncoleman.org ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ Spreading the Awareness expanding Information and Kn...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

__





Dr Colin M Barron | Brand New Tube


BrandNewTube.com is a Video Sharing Platform. Focusing on news of the world. A platform which wouldn’t suppress your opinions. We will not hide the truth!!




brandnewtube.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Freedom Convoy - Speech by Canadian Army Major Stephen Chledowski | IrnieracingNews


Speech by Canadian Army Major Stephen Chledowski - Freedom Convoy Inspiration | IrnieracingNews #freedomconvoy #stephenchledowski #canadianarmy #canadaarmy https://www.youtube.com/watch?app=desktop&v...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

What is the Stockholm Syndrome,


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

IA - The Wake Up Video - Dr. Vernon Coleman


The Wake Up Video - Dr. Vernon Coleman Dr. Vernon Coleman on Odysee - https://odysee.com/@VernonColeman Join lbry.tv today it's FREE and REWARDING! https://odysee.com/$/invite/@lancewdetrick:b If ...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

UK Column News - 14th February 2022


Brian Gerrish, Mike Robinson, David Scott and Katy-Jo Murfin with today's UK Column News.




rumble.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Blood Sacrifices of a Globalist Medical Tyranny


Drs. McCullough, Palevsky and Tenpenny describe and expose the globalist medical tyranny manifestation. Natural Immunity is robust, complete and enduring and all covid 'vaccines' are now obsolete! Dr...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Novak Djokovic vs. Australian Tyranny


Novak Djokovic vs. Australian Tyranny. this is just the tip of the tyranny iceberg this is a starting point, a flashpoint, a horrible direction we're heading toward. we must not comply. #djokovic #...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

TLDR 119+ posts on the current Boogeyman? Shrugged, clicked away.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

flipgun said:


> TLDR 119+ posts on the current Boogeyman? Shrugged, clicked away.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

The quickening gathers pace,









Ukraine and the Battle for the EU - #NewWorldNextWeek - The Corbett Report


The Corbett Report - https://www.bitchute.com/channel/GwPziiQZrVT3/ SHOW NOTES AND MP3: https://www.corbettreport.com/nwnw20220217/ This week on the New World Next Week: Canada invokes the Emergenci...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

UK Column News - 18th February 2022







www.ukcolumn.org


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

A Divine Masculine Perspective—The Collapse of Civilization and The New World and How To Deal. It is an Opportunity to Be Our Best Ever! Outcomes/Results Outside of Us Do Not Matter. (Richard Grannon Seminar)


📺 Richard Grannon’s YouTube Channel: https://youtube.com/c/RICHARDGRANNON ⬇️ Other Helpful Videos + More ⬇️ 🍄 Shrooms–The Interview: https://rumble.com/vkhitb-shrooms-the-interview-my-experience-of-on




rumble.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Are we all living in an open prison?









Cult-Owned, Schwab-Owned, Fascist Canada - And The Battle For Freedom - David Icke


Mirrored - https://davidicke.com/2022/02/18/613595/ Social Media: https://www.gettr.com/user/RealDavidIcke http://t.me/davidickeofficial https://www.minds.com/davidickeofficiall https://parler.com/...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

madmax96 said:


> View attachment 358977











Doctors for Covid Ethics - Symposium 3: The Truth Shall Set You Free







rumble.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Wall Street Whistleblower Edward Dowd Exposes Fraudulent Clinical Data as Big Pharma Stock Tanks


Edward Dowd of https://twitter.com/dowdedward joins The Alex Jones Show to break down the evidence of fraudulent clinical data as big pharma stocks fall. https://battleplan.news/watch?id=620eac26dac6...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

COVIDLAND: The Lockdown


Oct 8, 2021 COVIDLAND Infowars Original Series The latest release from Infowars is finally here! ‘COVIDLAND’ is a riveting and fast-paced movie made by award-winning filmmaker Paul Wittenberger and ...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Covidland: The Mask


Feb 12, 2022 COVIDLAND Infowars Original Series Covidland: The Mask is the second episode in the riveting Infowars Original Series known as Covidland. This installment in the series documents the tr...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

UK Column News - 21st February 2022


Brian Gerrish, Mike Robinson, David Scott and Kety Jo Murfin with today's UK Column News.




rumble.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

https://www.cuttingthroughthematrix.com/REDUX2022/Alan_Watt_CTTM_47_Redux_War_on_the_People_Covid_19_and_the_Destruction_of_Economies_Feb132022.mp3


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

To me, the real cost is finding out how much your government is willing to lie to you and see how far they can go to control you. Don't get me wrong, I know there is a virus but they've been wrong and deceptive over and over again and time proves it. I had to get vaccinated to save my job and caught it one month later.....imagine that!

How dare you question what they are telling you, you just need to follow their rules that they don't even follow or they'll do whatever they can to destroy you, all the while big pharma is laughing all the way to the bank. Does Fauci have any connections to them? Of course not, how stupid of me.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

devils son in law said:


> To me, the real cost is finding out how much your government is willing to lie to you and see how far they can go to control you. Don't get me wrong, I know there is a virus but they've been wrong and deceptive over and over again and time proves it. I had to get vaccinated to save my job and caught it one month later.....imagine that!
> 
> How dare you question what they are telling you, you just need to follow their rules that they don't even follow or they'll do whatever they can to destroy you, all the while big pharma is laughing all the way to the bank. Does Fauci have any connections to them? Of course not, how stupid of me.


They tried to dictate to my wife to get the tests and jabs but I quoshed them stating it was not a mandatory policy and not in her original contract of work, they have left her alone since.

Through their films they say we are all puppets, I have a message for them,


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Shedding, Vaccines and Graphene Machines - Dr. Sam Bailey


Dr. Sam's channel - https://odysee.com/@drsambailey This is BIG. This is the one that many of you have been waiting for! What has been injected into millions and millions of people? Nanotech? Graphen...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

I was about to post this. Do people understand, what Maadjid says?


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

tool said:


> I was about to post this. Do people understand, what Maadjid says?


Many absolutely understand what is involved, especially those who had already taken the King Shilling and given their offspring to the system, to be given the reigns of control, from birth to death, simply seek out those who fequented All Souls College, Eaton and Leys of Cambridge, they all have a catchy insignia that pertains to the generational families, many are in the list I shared earlier.

Relax said their nightmen, we are programmed to decieve, you can check out any time you like, but you can never leave.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Welcome to the Hotel California. What a s***hole this state is. And on the other hand it's so beautiful...


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

tool said:


> I was about to post this. Do people understand, what Maadjid says?


A message from a late freind.









ALAN WATT - THE NEW WORLD ORDER MOVEMENT IS THE REAL VIRUS


⁣ channel image debess debess 23595 subscribers Subscribed Excerpt #04 - Alan Watt (July 12, 2020) Blurb 'A Virus Which is All Things to All Men' via the folks at tangentopolis (world orders review) 👍 S




brandnewtube.com


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

"You can get more done in 5ys of war than in 50ys of peace and persuasion and propaganda". Look where we're at... Ty, this is a good one.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

tool said:


> "You can get more done in 5ys of war than in 50ys of peace and persuasion and propaganda". Look where we're at... Ty, this is a good one.


Alan's legacy will live on as long as the internet is free.


----------



## tool (Oct 1, 2021)

Yeah, this is really good stuff. It's what I'm thinking expressed through another guy's mind. For me, as a non-native english speaker, thoughts are hard to express in english.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Dr Mike Yeadon A Former Top Pfizer Chief Scientist Eposes The Truth About the Covid Vaccine Scams


Former Top Pfizer Chief Scientist Dr Mike Yeadon Reveals It’s all a lie? It’s really ‘all’ about digital ID’s (covid Passports). ▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬▬ The Biden Regime War On The Middle Clas




rumble.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Nuremberg Code 2.0 Lawyer Dr. Reiner Fuellmich Dr. Mike Yeadon The Fog Is Lifting


Nuremberg Code 2.0 Lawyer Dr. Reiner Fuellmich Dr. Mike Yeadon The Fog Is Lifting




rumble.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Let's talk about masks - A message from Israel


What is the israeli ministry of health's stand on the efficiency of wearing masks? What is the real reason for the masks mandate? Why are politicians exempt from the Covid19 law? What is the damage ca...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Do not go to sleep just yet, this is not over, the history of corona narrative is still alive and well.





__





CORONAGATE : Big Pharma, Switzerland & Organised Crime







www.richplanet.net









__





CORONAGATE : Big Pharma, Switzerland & Organised Crime







www.richplanet.net





Remember the list is shared earlier in the thread Who controls the planet.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

From a cartoon to a movie to reality, or is it, real that is.











Cue the music and the hidden reality,











__





High consequence infectious diseases (HCID)


Guidance and information about high consequence infectious diseases and their management in England.




www.gov.uk




*Status of COVID-19*

As of 19 March 2020, COVID-19 is no longer considered to be a high consequence infectious disease (HCID) in the UK. There are many diseases which can cause serious illness which are not classified as HCIDs.


The 4 nations public health HCID group made an interim recommendation in January 2020 to classify COVID-19 as an HCID. This was based on consideration of the UK HCID criteria about the virus and the disease with information available during the early stages of the outbreak. Now that more is known about COVID-19, the public health bodies in the UK have reviewed the most up to date information about COVID-19 against the UK HCID criteria. They have determined that several features have now changed; in particular, more information is available about mortality rates (low overall), and there is now greater clinical awareness and a specific and sensitive laboratory test, the availability of which continues to increase.


The Advisory Committee on Dangerous Pathogens (ACDP) is also of the opinion that COVID-19 should no longer be classified as an HCID.


The World Health Organization (WHO) continues to consider COVID-19 as a Public Health Emergency of International Concern (PHEIC), therefore the need to have a national, coordinated response remains and this is being met by the government’s COVID-19 response.


Cases of COVID-19 are no longer managed by HCID treatment


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Before and after rhetoric









Science Says


SHOW NOTES AND MP3: https://www.corbettreport.com/?p=40786 The mouthpieces of the scientific establishment have identified the latest global security threat: antiscience. So what does that mean, exac...




odysee.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

01/03/2022 - Dr David Cartland - Locks & Loaded with Rick Munn







rumble.com


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------

